# Missing Text



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

I just opened a book that I downloaded several weeks ago.  Every page has missing text.  I can't really tell but it looks like the first few words of a paragraph or quote are missing.  Not every paragraph or quote but enough so that it is obvious even though there are blank lines.

Has anyone experienced this?  What did you do?

As it is starting out, even if no text were missing, I would not rate it more than one star.

John
W.TN


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The first thing to do would be to remove it from your device and then re-download it. You might also try restarting your Kindle.

If it's from Amazon removing it will just put it into your archives so you can pick it up again from there - if it's a non-Amazon book then be sure you have a back up or option to re-download before you remove it.

If it still doesn't work then I would suggest you contact whoever you bought the book from - they may be able to help or give you a refund.


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

OK!  I've both re-downloaded and restarted.  Neither worked.  How do I contact Kindle for a possible complete new download?  I don't remember how much I paid for this book but, if it is like most that I buy, it only cost .99 and is worth every penny.  So total loss is not much of a loss.

John


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Amazon contact details are in the sticky post at the top of this board.

The support pages on Amazon will also tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Although Amazon only specify that they'll refund the money for a week, if it's a formatting problems such as you describe, they'll likely refund it as defective. Definitely give 'em a call.

You might also try sending it to a different Kindle. . .either a Kindle app on a phone or Kindle for PC or Mac. . . .see if it displays differently there.

I have seen this sort of thing happen before, usually on books from large publishers that were initially formatted with some fancy font in the paper version.  So the first few letters or words of a section are in something fancy that's not actually a 'letter' but reads in the conversion more like a picture and sometimes gets deleted altogether.

I'd also send feedback via the product page on Amazon so they tie the problem specifically to the book. . . .there should be a link if you scroll all the way down to the bottom.  That way it might get back to the publisher as a problem and be fixed.


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

I have sent feedback.  Took awhile to find the order number since I ordered it and another book on the same order.

The missing text is more than can be explained by fancy fonts.  I would estimate that there are 4-6 occurrences on each page.

John


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Do the problems occur in the first few pages of the book? If so, it might be worth downloading the sample (I think you can do this even if you've  bought the book) and see if they occur there as well.

Alternatively, if you post a link to the book on Amazon and point out where the errors are then I'm sure somebody in the US can download the sample and check it.

Lin and I can't help because we're both in the UK so we can't get books from Amazon.com!


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

I got a reply from Amazon.  They said that an updated book was available.  I entered the order # that I purchased the book on and they downloaded another copy.  It is OK!

Apparently there were others who had the problem.

Thanks for all the help.
John


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to hear that, John.

For future reference, you can always find if an updated file has been made available by the publisher.  Go to MYK and click the drop down list under "Your Kindle Library"; there will be an option near the bottom that says something like "update available" if, indeed, there is an update available. (If you don't have that, there are none) If you click that, you'll see the list of titles you own that have updates.  You can then select each one to have the newer version downloaded.


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

I spoke too soon.  I just now opened the book since I had started another book while addressing this problem.  The first few pages were OK but after that the same problem existed.  As I said in an earlier post, I only paid .99 for it and I'm beginning to think I should take my lumps and delete it.  It isn't that good anyway and I've spent too much time on it.

Thanks to everyone for the advice.  I found out a few things I didn't know and am impressed with Amazon's quick response.

John
W.TN


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Make sure you let Amazon know it's still broken...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

alamogunr said:


> I spoke too soon. I just now opened the book since I had started another book while addressing this problem. The first few pages were OK but after that the same problem existed. As I said in an earlier post, I only paid .99 for it and I'm beginning to think I should take my lumps and delete it. It isn't that good anyway and I've spent too much time on it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the advice. I found out a few things I didn't know and am impressed with Amazon's quick response.
> 
> ...


Please let Amazon know so they can continue to try to fix the problem for future purchasers.



Betsy


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll get in touch with Amazon on Monday.  It's late, I'm tired and tomorrow is not a day I like to devote to problems like this.  I suppose that I could just warn people that the book is a dud but that may be just my take on it.
John
W.TN


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I certainly think your observations would be valid in a posted review. . . .but I'm also pretty sure it's not going to get fixed unless Amazon knows. . . . and the surest way to do that  is to use the 'feedback' link at the bottom of the book product page.  But, if I were you, I'd still ask for my 99¢ back. . .even if it's been more than a week. . . .it's a defective product.


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

I called Amazon yesterday and reported the defective book.  She required a lot of information, which I gave her.  I told her it was not necessary to refund but she insisted.  She said the book would not be available until the problems were corrected.

On a separate note, my wife had downloaded a series of books based only on the title and it turned out to be disguised semi-porn.  I inquired about a refund on those books.  She agreed.  I am surprised that it was so easy.

John
W.TN


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon likes to have happy customers!  Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

alamogunr said:


> I called Amazon yesterday and reported the defective book. She required a lot of information, which I gave her. I told her it was not necessary to refund but she insisted. She said the book would not be available until the problems were corrected.
> 
> On a separate note, my wife had downloaded a series of books based only on the title and it turned out to be disguised semi-porn. I inquired about a refund on those books. She agreed. I am surprised that it was so easy.
> 
> ...


Glad you were able to get a refund. You have seven days to return a book, no questions asked, and you can do it from Manage Your Kindle if you want. On the right side of each book listing in Manage Your Kindle is a drop down menu. If it's been less than seven days, and if the book isn't free, you can return it by selecting "Return this book."

Betsy


----------

